# Venting Tool



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

My Dear 2Cool Family,

I work for Texas Sea Grant here and College Station and have been informed that we are going to offer a venting tool for free. What I would like to know is how many of you out there would be interested in this. I know the avid Offshore Person more then likely has one, but how many others would be interested. Thank you for your help and interest. Even if you already have one and would want another just post up so I can get a feel for it.

Thanks & Tight Lines,

-Crispin


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I would like to have 2 or 3.


----------



## RR_TX (Nov 9, 2006)

Count me in -- pm me with what information you need.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well If I ever go Snapper fishing again I would love to have one

Charlie


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I need one.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Please!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I would like to have a couple myself.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Would love to look at it and see if we could use it!

Thanks for this!

Mark


----------



## jaycarroll (Sep 26, 2005)

Put me in for 2 pleeeeeezzzz!!!


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

me too please


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to have a couple too.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I would defineatly like one and if I could get two...that would be great.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

*Vent tool*

Yes, Please!! Would love to get ahold of a couple. Thanks, this will save a lot more fish used properly.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

I could use several and the deck hands on the New Bucc are in dire need! I couldn't convince one of them that cutting what was sticking out the mouth with a knife or hook wasn't the correct way to do it.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I know a few folks looking for some.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Hookset Marine
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

i need Two


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Count me in for 2 please. PM for the info you need.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

2 here also if possible


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Venting tool*

I'll take a couple or one! and thanks for the offer.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Great Guys I do appreciate the positive response ! I will pm all of you to get your addresses and go from there. I will take this info and pass it along so we can get some shipped directly here maybe to other marinas etc..


Tight Lines and Gig'Em 

Cm3


----------



## The AveryAnna II (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll take 2 if thats posible --------THANKS--------


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Please add me to the list! Thanks! Hoping it will be a safer design than a Hypodermic (sp) needle. Hate to have something that sharp and potentially full of bacteria (after use on the near extinct red snapper) rolling around on the boat.


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

i'll take 2 if possible and thanks for the offer. It will help save alot of fish


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Put me down.


----------



## dogonefishin (Apr 8, 2005)

Please put me down for 2 also. Thank you


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely need 2, I have no idea where to buy such an animal.


----------



## txfb (Aug 3, 2007)

I need a couple please.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I need two. One for each boat. Thank you for the offer


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Yep, a couple please!


----------



## mcapps6 (Mar 14, 2007)

anything to save a few dollars i'm in.


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

count me in for 2


----------



## neal nichols (Mar 5, 2007)

*Yes*

Yes, I will need at least 2.

Thanks


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

2 please


----------



## Bentrods (Jan 25, 2008)

I could use at least two, please 

Bentrods


----------



## Totally La. (Aug 11, 2005)

*Venting tool*

I would like to have a couple. Thanks


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I'd like to have one also .... thanks!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Man I thought today was a gonna be a easy day at work...THanks guys and Keep it Coming. I am contacting all of you by PM for your Address.

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

-Crispin


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

i could use a couple


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tool*

I Would Like To Have A Couple, Thanks,ejim


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Please, thank you.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Put me down for a couple. Thanks


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

1 or 2


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I would like one. Please PM and I will send you my mailing address.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess I will need one. I have looked every where for one, and have been unable to find one. Free hand outs are good, but I am willing to give you some compensation for them if necessary.

I always thought the best way to vent them was with a horizontal slice with a sharp filet knife behind the gill plate from the dorsal fin to just below the pectoral fin?


----------



## Seahawk (May 26, 2006)

2 Please, thank you.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

1 or 2 if possible. Thanks for your generousity!


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

1 or 2 please


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I could use a couple.Thanks.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Keep it coming guys! I am sending out PM's and typing as fast as my lil fingers can go ! 

Thanks

Tight Lines and Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

i would love to have one or two in maroon, por favor...always preesh-e-ate ags helping fellow ags...thanks


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Two please*

*Appreciate two please.*

*thanks , jrw*


----------



## KidDoc (Jul 25, 2006)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

gimme two


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Feelin' Green said:


> i would love to have one or two in maroon, por favor...always preesh-e-ate ags helping fellow ags...thanks


BAHAAH Your hillarious.... Can I get one in Maroon? This ain't burger king where you can have it your way ! Now thats good bull

Cm3


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I could use a couple.


----------



## Archell (Mar 18, 2008)

i could use one -- thanks....


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Count me in for one.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, I could use one for each boat, so a total of three


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Count me in for two please and I will even tell everyone who was nice enough to give them to me.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

That would be great, Two please !!!


Troy


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

2 for me please 1 for each boat.
Nelson


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*vent tool*

This link has venting procedure and picture of tool distributed by Sea Grant in FLorida. http://www.flseagrant.org/program_areas/fisheries/venting/index.htm


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

i'd like 2 if possible

thanks

ladyfish


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Two please.


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

That would be great, Two please !!!


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

One would be great please.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

me too


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Bill S said:


> This link has venting procedure and picture of tool distributed by Sea Grant in FLorida. http://www.flseagrant.org/program_areas/fisheries/venting/index.htm


Bill is right, I wasn't sure about posting up that link. Pretty much the same thing and you will get a page diagram on how to do it properly.

Cm3


----------



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

2 for me too
Thank You 
PM me


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

Put me down for two also.

Thanks


----------



## fishstik (Aug 21, 2006)

Two please.......and thanks!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

You guys and girls have made my day ! So polite with please and Thank you's ! 

Here is to 2COOLPeople !

Don't worry the thread is still open and I will not turn anyone away !

Thanks,

Tight Lines and Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## fhutch02 (Jun 19, 2006)

Two for my boat also...Thank you


----------



## txcountry (Feb 14, 2007)

I could use 2 for my boat also.

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Two down here please.

Be sure to pm me next time when you're offering free beer.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Unbound said:


> Two down here please.
> 
> Be sure to pm me next time when you're offering free beer.


Ahhh I see you have jokes... I will be looking for that free beer at the house when I get off at 5! Seriously this post has kept me busy at work all day and its not even my gig !

Thanks,

Tight Lines and Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I need like 2 of them.. we have to vent big black drum, and bullreds all the time, and now of course (even though I started venting a long time ago) for red snapper, so please do include me!!


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

I could use two but will be thankful for one.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd like a couple also. Thanks!


----------



## Cape Ruthless (Jan 15, 2008)

I would like a couple if there are still some available. Thanks!


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

crispito,

i would like 2 also.

thanks.

mark


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*count me in*

heck yeah! I'l like one.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

I could use 2.
Thank you


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like everybody wants 2...please sign me up for 2 also !


----------



## outlawless (Oct 5, 2006)

And I too would be very appreciative of dos...


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

I could certainly use one. Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll take one Plz.

Thanks....


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

I could use a couple myself.

PC


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I'd like one.


----------



## boonjg (Jun 26, 2007)

*vent tool*

Count me in too.....


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll follow the lead and use several.


----------



## Gigabite (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd like a couple too


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

You guys definitely have me earning my money today ! Thank you to everyone! I have heard nothing but positive responses! Don't forget to spread the news!

Thanks,

Tight Lines and Gig'Em
-Crispin


----------



## fishon (Jan 11, 2005)

I would like two


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

yep


----------



## LRobi (Jan 10, 2006)

I`ll take two if there are any left.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I could use a couple

Thanks
Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

Crispito, this is a very good thing Tx Sea Grant is doing. The people on this board are always pretty much up to speed and aware of regs and requirements. I would like to see ya'll come up with some type of outreach program or educational effort to inform the casual anglers about the need for venting tools, circle hooks and hook removers . Good luck and thanks for the effort. Mike Nugent


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

if I may.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'd like a couple a two or three.............or one would be great! Thanks


----------



## mark75 (May 6, 2007)

count me in for two---i know one will end up over the side


----------



## Roaddawg (Jul 25, 2006)

I could use two also


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

capt mike said:


> Crispito, this is a very good thing Tx Sea Grant is doing. The people on this board are always pretty much up to speed and aware of regs and requirements. I would like to see ya'll come up with some type of outreach program or educational effort to inform the casual anglers about the need for venting tools, circle hooks and hook removers . Good luck and thanks for the effort. Mike Nugent


Mike Nugent,

I will pass the request on to the proper agent and see what they can come up with. Thank you for your request.

Tight Lines Mike

CM3


----------



## dieseldude (Feb 8, 2006)

Count me in.

Thanks Daryl


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Venting tool*

Virtually everyone on this board could use one......including me.

Does it come with free beer?


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I could use some this year.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Venting tool logistics*

How will you distribute the venting tools? Do you need our addresses? How soon will we receive them?

Please advise.

Mike


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

Put me down for 2 also and I to are wondering how they will be distributed.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

Please send me a couple as well!!!

Thanks,


----------



## dbujnoch (Feb 10, 2005)

*Wow*

I could use three on my boat.

Capt David Bujnoch


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Need 2 .. Thanks


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

*Need 3*

I need 3 for the 3 boats we fish out of.Pm me if needed,will pay for them if needed.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I could use a couple as well.

Got to be better than the old rusty ice pick.

Does it come with instructions?


----------



## Century (Aug 11, 2005)

need a couple also.

Thanks


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I would appreciate two.


----------



## boswhale3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Would like to have 1-2 as well.


----------



## Capt. Dave (Jan 24, 2006)

I could use 2 please. Going to be intresting to see how this works.

Thanks


----------



## rel900 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would take a couple.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

It would be great to be able to get a hold of two.

Thank you.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

freespool said:


> I could use a couple as well.
> 
> Got to be better than the old rusty ice pick.
> 
> Does it come with instructions?


Hey Freespool,

Yes it will come with instructions, Got you covered there! However to test it you will need to find the fish!

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

mredman said:


> How will you distribute the venting tools? Do you need our addresses? How soon will we receive them?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Mike


Well to be honest the response is Greater then I expected! But we ordered 2k of them. We should get them in Friday. Depending on where you are on the list depends on how fast yours gets out. Guys keep it coming and please let others know if they need one, 2 or 4. They will go thru regular mail. We have our own postage machine here in the office. Just a matter of getting them in and turning them around to go back out. They come with along with a instruction placard.

Thanks,

Tight Lines and Gig'Em

-Crispin


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

i could use 2 please one for me one for a budy not on here thanks in advance


----------



## whopper (Mar 13, 2005)

1 For me please.


----------



## Geaux Deep (Feb 13, 2005)

*V tool*

I could use 2. -RH-


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Talk about burning the midnight oil ! I do appreciate it ! I am getting the responsse I was hoping for! Keep it coming and I will continue to crank out the PM's. 

Thanks,

Tight Lines and Gig'Em

-Crispin


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

I would more than appreciate the tool and the literature. Please take your time. Looks like you are very busy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

*Two Please*

Put me in for two please. I know at least one will be lost overboard or misplaced. Thanks much.

Bill


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd like to have a couple!


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

I need one badly


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

I could really use 2 if you can spare 2


----------



## kildi (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd love a couple. thanks for looking out for the recs


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

Id Like One


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

yes sir I ould use this tool


----------



## JayHelfrich (Aug 8, 2006)

*This is an amazing offer*

I would like two please. I fish both the GOM (when I am taking training classes in Houston) and the pacific coast in California and Oregon. I hate to see floaters and would like to be able to save all the fish I can.

Here are a few pictures of my last couple trips.














































Thanks,

Jay Helfrich


----------



## gstringer (Mar 31, 2008)

*Two*

I Could Use A Couple Fo Free!!!!


----------



## CHUNKER (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, the price is right. I'll take a couple.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I could use a couple also. Looks like you may have to get several cases! LoL!!


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

I need two. Hook me up!


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like one. Thanks for asking.

Greg


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

I could use two please.

Thanks,

JM


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

We could use a couple. Thanks!


----------



## KDub (Aug 20, 2004)

I would like one.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

i would like 1 or 2


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Have I told anyone that I LOVE MY 2COOL FAMILY ? Ya'll are doing AWESOME ! If I could I would give everyone a greenie ! Keep the request coming. All post after this need to be sent directly to my PM Box. Keeping very busy getting the orders down. 

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

absolutely. Count me in for 2.


thanks for doing this.


----------



## garypro (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes Please send me one


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Two would be great here...Thanks!!!


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like one or two.

Thanks, Ken


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

i want two also


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

I would like one.

Randy


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like a couple as well. 

thanks


----------



## NukeBuyer (Aug 2, 2004)

Put me down for two


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

You guys are blowing me away ! I have over 8 pages of labels for the packages and thats 95% the Bluewater Board. Thank You guys very much! My co-workers are really shocked that there is such a demand out there. Keep it coming! I do appreciate all of the help of getting it out there.

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
---Crispin


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

*I could use 3 as well*

Thanks
CP


----------



## Totally La. (Aug 11, 2005)

Please send me two. Thanks


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

One here,,,thanks


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

I would like one too please!


----------



## ofishil (Nov 6, 2005)

I will take 2 and i can also take 2 more for my father in law whos not computer savvy.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, 160 messages about snapper smack, way cool. You can also use the hypo to juice your fish with Tabasco, nice touch!
-sam stone


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Now Swells,

You know I can't promote "JUICING" look what happened to Barry Bonds...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I was totally kidding ... but did they pump Barry Bonds with Tabasco like a Cajun Deep Fry Turkey?









As to "the venting tool," I think if they are a requirement of law that Walmart, Cabela's, and Academy ought to have them ... maybe if you're over 21 or something. Why make it so hard to get one in Texas? /sammie


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Sammie,

That is a good question. It blows my mind as to Why it has taking so long to make it a public thing. That was one hot topic in the office as well. 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
-Crispin


----------



## lippuller (Apr 1, 2007)

sounds all good that tool to help preservation is beeing offered. pm me as i would be interested in a couple.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll take one or two also if it is not too much trouble.


PECOS


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll take or or two please. In fact, I wish I had it last Sat. as we caught 5 bull reds, one of which we never sucessfully revived.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Still in shock over the 17 pages of response I got and that is not even including all the PM's I received. Kudos to all of you and keep up the great work.

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

- Crispin Morin III


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would definitely appreciate a couple.


----------



## Zfisherman (Aug 11, 2005)

Me Too


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I'll take one..


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would sure like to have one or two, I'd pay shipping, donate or whatever. Just let me know!! Thank You!!

John


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*me too*

i'll take a couple please.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*Holy smokes!!!*

18 pages of requests...this dude better build a factory.
Put it on Crabtree's budget.
Put me down for 1 please


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Please put me down for two.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

BeeGee said:


> 18 pages of requests...this dude better build a factory.
> Put it on Crabtree's budget.
> Put me down for 1 please


So its looking like this is going to take me a while ! I wasn't expecting that big of a demand! Its great! Be patient with me everyone and everyones should be done by next week. Thank You all! If the need is still there please please continue the request.

Crispin


----------



## fishcatcherII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

I would like one as well.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

I would like one too.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I would appreciate a couple also.


----------



## srudis (Jul 17, 2005)

I would like 2 please!


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 8, 2007)

*venting tool*

I bleed burnt orange but if I say please can I get two anyway?


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

fish'n4fun said:


> I bleed burnt orange but if I say please can I get two anyway?


Fish'n4Fun,

It don't matter what color you bleed! Just PM me with your full name, address and quantity requested. I will take care of you.

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

--Crispin Morin III


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

PM sent,

Thanks in advance.

K2


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

as an aggie dad, I will take one.


----------



## REEL STRIPPER (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll Take One.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in for 2, thanks.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I could use one.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Absolutely interested in a couple....fishing in Florida also this year and they're required! They sell them at the wal-mart in Pensacola for 13.00 if you can believe it. PM sent.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

kmarv said:


> Absolutely interested in a couple....fishing in Florida also this year and they're required! They sell them at the wal-mart in Pensacola for 13.00 if you can believe it. PM sent.


Oh I can believe it. Enjoy it guys !

CM3


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd like to have a couple too.


----------



## Traveller (Jan 2, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I've been compiling a list of commercially sold venting tools and dehooking devices. These are not free, you have to buy them, but here is my list of websites of companies that make or sell venting and dehooking tools.

Aquatic Release Conservation (ARC)
http://dehooker4arc.com/

Team Marine USA
http://teammarineusa.us/

Snapper Saver (Alien Products Inc.)
http://www.snappersaver.com/

XTools
http://www.xtools.us/floating_dehookers.htm

Gene Turner Dehooker and Sabiki Dehooker (sold thru Southern Charm)
http://www.fishing-catalog.com/more/gene-tools.html

R & R Dehooker and Top Shot Dehooker (sold thru Melton International Tackle)
http://www.meltontackle.com/catalog/category.asp?category_id=389

Ohero Vent-for-Life (sold thru local tackle shops)
http://www.oherofishing.com/ventForLife.htm

Steven Atran
Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Steve,

Thanks for the list of dehooking/venting tools. Many people have pm'd asking about my recommendation of a dehooking device and I have sent them the link for ARC. Guys if you need to buy a dehooker today. I know Bass Pro Shops and Cabelas both carry them instock. They carry the ARC dehooker and Xtools dehooker. 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll take a couple if you still have them.Mike


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Mike,

Shoot me a pm with your full name, address and quantity requested.

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Just wanted to take the time and say Thank You ! I am still getting pm's and still responding to them. 2cool has ordered over 500 Venting Tools! Great Job everyone. No more dolphin snacks or easy meals for sharks. 

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

*venting tool*

I can use one (or more)


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Dehooking tool*

Gander Mountain now carries the dehooking tool but not the venting tool.

Mike


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Bump b/c I am still getting pms

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll take 1.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

I could use a couple, thanks.


----------



## kennyrobinson (Jun 28, 2004)

i would love to have one and most important, how to use it. thanks.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in as well (tool and training)!


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

I would love to have two of them if still avaiable.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey guys ! I am still getting request (AWESOME). Thanks! Don't worry the venting tool will come with instructions on what to do and how to clean it. Great Job 2 Cool my hats off you everyone here on the Blue Water Board

Crispin


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Crispin,

Please include on eor 2 for me as well. If it helps the fish get back in better shape and is a win /win for everyone, Count on me for some feedback !!

Thanks..


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Venting tool*

I will be more than happy to have one if they are still avaliable. shoot me a pm.


----------



## hankbass (Mar 26, 2008)

we could use one.let me know what info you need and thanks!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Man, I'm late gettin in on this deal. I hope I can still get 2 if possible! 

Thanks a mil.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Rainbowrunner,

Never to late! Great job guys keep it up and definitely keeping me busy!

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

I'll take 2 please. Pm sent. Thanks...


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

put me on the list for one


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

*tool*

i'll take two of them, thanks.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

The first batch of 100 will be going out today! Keep your eyes peeled.

Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin


----------



## Capt. Chuck (Dec 11, 2007)

I am definitely interested in receiving one...Thank you!


Nodding yer head ain't rowing the boat!


----------



## floridafisherman (Feb 6, 2007)

I would definitely like one also. Thanks for the offer


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i would like one, please. thanks.


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

Me too! Thanks!


----------



## jfred (Oct 27, 2006)

Me too ! Thanks!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Dos pokers por favor


----------



## CamaJas (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like a couple as well. Thanks.


----------



## cs2005 (Jul 24, 2007)

count me in. Thanks


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Another batch of pm's sent ! Keep it up guys !

Cm3


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

i could use one, thanks a lot!


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd like a couple, one for Davey Jones and one to hang on to. Thanks

Chuck


----------



## dcagney (Jan 18, 2006)

I will take two if you have enough.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

if it's free i'll take three...


----------



## saltwater_hunter (Mar 27, 2007)

I could use two. Thx


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

Please send one my way. Thank You


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*If I'm not too late*

please include me. PM with the details. And thanks.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Still responding to pm's and taking request. The next set of 100 should go out this afternoon as well. Thank You Again


Crispinn :birthday2


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*count me in*

I"ll take one... more depending upon availability.. fish several boats...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Got mine in the mail today. Thanks Crispito!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Really? Man the mail went quicker then I thought! Enjoy it !

Cm3


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I would like one if they're not all spoken for, seems super-popular.
pm w/ info sent
thanks in advance
tight lines
-Brian


----------



## Busta (Jul 15, 2007)

I would like one, please.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I would like one too please- many thanks


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

THANKS!! Got them in the mail today, easy instructions, again THANKS!!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the bump boss! 

They will make it out to ev1 in do time

Crispin


----------



## jerome foust (May 26, 2004)

I'll take one, and thanks. J. Foust


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Saildgm,

Thanks for the positive response! Be sure to post pics of you using the tool! 

Crispin


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

We could use a couple of them for the Drum.

Thanks for asking, Ron
Maybe that will get more people to do it.


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

Post on here about how we get them and I'm sure that many of us would send a donation and a prepaid envelope to get them.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Treble,

Jus pm me your full name, address and quantity of tools requested.


Crispin


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Another set of 100 tools went out Friday. So be sure to keep your eyes peeled for them. Out of the 300 I have sent out so far only 1 was returned. Thanks Again !


Crispin


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I would be in for 2.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I recieved mine....Thanks

BTW
There was a concern that they may become clogged, while trying to vent the fish, any test done, where this was not an issue....?


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Crispito, I posted that I wanted 2 on April 23. Have not received yet. Any chance mine was the one package returned (would not surprise me), or that maybe mine did not go out yet? Thanks for this.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Jig,

You definitely should have got yours by now. You were on the second set of 100 to go out. I will double check the label sheet to make sure you didn't get left behind. I also will go back to check your name and address to see if it matches the one that was returned. Tight Lines and Thanks for being Patient

Crispin


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Crispito said:


> Another set of 100 tools went out Friday. So be sure to keep your eyes peeled for them. Out of the 300 I have sent out *so far only 1 was returned.* Thanks Again !
> 
> Crispin


FIGURES! Why me!

I was wondering why mine where not here yet!


----------



## fhutch02 (Jun 19, 2006)

Haven't seen mine either, posted 4/23/08 also.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*same here*

ditto



fhutch02 said:


> Haven't seen mine either, posted 4/23/08 also.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder if our postal workers are confiscating all this 'drug paraphernalia." That would be something to get busted in some huge federal drug sting for trying to comply with federal fishing regs. 

(I started to put a happy face, but that would not be very funny.)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll take two.


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmm, I posted on 4/25 and still haven't received mine(probably lost in the mail). Any thoughts Crispin? Thank you. 

John


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey i live 2 blocks away and see you every d*** day where is myn?


----------



## Sanman (Aug 6, 2007)

*Venting tool*

I will take one.


----------



## capt. Rick (Dec 24, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## dogonefishin (Apr 8, 2005)

i posted 4/23 also but have not seen them yet. just checking thanks


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

fhutch02 said:


> Haven't seen mine either, posted 4/23/08 also.


same here not that im complaning just leting you know thanks again:smile:


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Haven't seen mine either. Thanks and Gig Em!


----------



## deep fishin (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll take one


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, please and thank you!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Out of the 350 that have gone out I got 28 back. I will start double checking those addresses tomorrow. Most of the returned ones said address was not valid/ Return To Sender. Still taking and responding to PM's


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

big_zugie said:


> Hey i live 2 blocks away and see you every d*** day where is myn?


Ok you can have yours early if you trade me your motorized chair !

Cm3


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Another 75 schd. to go out on Friday!


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Could you check and see if one of the returned was mine?Thanks.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

WHOO HOO!!! I could use a few now. A group of us are going south next month to fish - just found out today.

Dexter


----------



## JMcCfish (Jun 11, 2004)

If there are any still available I could use a couple.

Thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

got em, thanks again


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

I would definatly like to have 2 venting tools on my boat... Are you still sending them out?


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hopefully mine were not retured to you and maybe in this 75 .... :cheers:


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

is there a recommended style/spec? can you post a pic of your tool
i would like one .. but i can always buy them. hopefully they work better than a needle.
thanks


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess i missed this thread. Are there any venting tools still left over?


----------



## GCCA1984 (May 26, 2005)

got mine. thanks!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I have not recieved mine..

PM sent 

Thanks


----------



## sharkhunter333 (Sep 9, 2005)

I would like one if you have any left and are still sending them out.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Missing in Action*

I requested the venting tools on April 23 and still have not received them. Can you advise us about the status? Snapper season commences in about one week.

Mike


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

same here


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

mredman said:


> I requested the venting tools on April 23 and still have not received them. Can you advise us about the status? Snapper season commences in about one week.
> 
> Mike


Same here, April 23 and no luck yet. I sent a PM last week but have heard back.

Not trying to be a pain in the butt, just trying to see if I need to explore different routes to obtain one.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep... Still waiting Myself... Sher had my hopes up..


----------



## fhutch02 (Jun 19, 2006)

hawgs said:


> Same here, April 23 and no luck yet. I sent a PM last week but have heard back.
> 
> Not trying to be a pain in the butt, just trying to see if I need to explore different routes to obtain one.
> 
> Thanks again!


Me tooooo!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I started already.. Those who got one ust of been in the first batch..


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*tool*

I just want one.
Terry


----------



## jwaring1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll could use a couple.


----------



## MAHI (Sep 26, 2005)

*Vent Tool*

I Could Use 2 As Well


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Update requested*

Crispin (Crispito),

Could you provide us with an update on future shipments? If you respond to this thread, it will substantially reduce the number of private messages.

Mike


----------



## tide101 (Feb 2, 2008)

We would like a couple. Please get us the info.
Thanks.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Have not gotten mine in the mail yet


----------



## YAP (May 15, 2008)

I would like to have 2 or 3 if available.

Thanks


----------



## mattm6510 (May 27, 2008)

I need a couple please


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I was post #86 on this thread. Sent him a pm w/my address etc. He answered my pm, but I still have not recieved anything. Maybe the response was overwhelming and they were not prepared to send this many out. My expectations have never been high for anything free, but, I'm still waiting...


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

You are not the only one.


----------



## timd (Nov 5, 2006)

I will take three. Thanks!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

100 Went out Friday
100 Went out Monday(Tues morn since it was a holiday)

The last set of tools goes out today

For all that have pm'd me I will begin this afternoon responding pm's.

Thank You again for your time and patience. Be sure to post up pics when you guys use them. 2cool alone has ordered 900 plus! WHOOOOO HOOOOO ! 

Good Jobs Guys and Girls !

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III

ps. Thank you again for those that responded so quickly with the address problems I had. 

SHOW ME THEM SNAPS COME MONDAY If anyone heads out over the weekend !

Cm3


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Also, 

The ones that ordered 7 or more tools....those went out today! Had to find a different method of shipping those to you other then the small bubble mailer that everyone else was getting. Thanks

Cm3


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Crispito... looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

recieved a pair today with info on how to use them , thank you


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Recieved myn yesterday and hang out with guy everyday, so for those of you that havent recieved yours yet dont think he for got about you. Iim happy because it was FREE! How many other people are out there sending out 1000 free venting tools on this site, its one guy doing all the work not a whole buisness working on it. And you have to think this is just one website.

Thanks Crispin


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Mine came in the mail yesterday!

Thanks!


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

got mine yesterday, thanks alot man!!!


Troy


----------



## Grumpyoldman (Dec 18, 2005)

One for myself, nephew and best fishing buddies (4) if available, and how do I help with postage?


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

i'm in 2


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I need and want one. How can I get it?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Recieved mine yesterday...THANKS CRISPIN !!!!!!!


----------



## vette0429 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sounds like you might be out. If not, I will take one as well. Thanks.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Thank you kind Sir.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*I'm In*

Please count me in


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

Count 3 for me. Thanks


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

just got them. Thanks Crispito!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Got mine today too. Thanks Crispito!


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*Got mine today*

Thanks, Crispy!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

just opened mine thanks


----------



## Seahawk (May 26, 2006)

*Arrived yesterday*

thanks Crispito


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Ahhh Glad we have happy campers again! Thanks again...We are going to order another round of tools here in the next month or so. These will be bigger and not so tiny. I don't have the biggest hands in the office, but I didn't like how compact it was. Good luck to all that venture out this weekend. I'll be sittin on the beach w/ a cold one in my hand! 

Tight Lines all

Crispin


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Perfect timing, mine arrived in Fridays mail. Thanks for the hard work you do!


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for all your hard work in getting these out. I received mine yesterday and will have them onboard tomorrow! Thanks again and many thanks.

Greg


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like a couple. What info shall I send you


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

I would appreciate two. What do I need to do ? 

Thanks very much. 

CC


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

recieved mine Friday, thanks Cris


----------



## TXFireFighter (Jul 6, 2006)

Ill take a couple. Already PM ya. Thanks!


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*Got mine!*

Got mine today... all 3! THANKS A LOT FOR WHAT YOU DO! Will definately use it when weather permits... Who will dare pull that thing out in Rough seas?


----------



## Reveille75 (Nov 15, 2007)

Snapper season opens today so Sure, I want one. Thanks.
David


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you can throw me in for a couple.


----------



## Cutaway (Mar 10, 2005)

Would love to have a couple also. Happy to give you whatever info you need.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you still delivering? I sent you mailing info-


Thanks- Glass


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Got mine, Thanks


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Status Update for those that pm'd me I have got all of your info down and another shipment is schd to go out on Friday. Now I will cross check the list w/ ppl that have posted on the thread to the ones who have pm'd me. Tight Lines to all !

Crispin Morin III


----------



## snuffy (Nov 10, 2005)

I would like a couple


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Got my two on Friday!

Thanks,

I'll put them to good use.


----------



## the kingfish (Jan 5, 2006)

Sign me up for one...Thanks


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Got mine today.. Thanks a Bunch


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

I do need one myself...Thanks in advance!


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Got mine this past weekend(5/31), Thanks a ton Crispito!!


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

How about posting a picture of it in use.


----------



## Cape Ruthless (Jan 15, 2008)

*Venting tool*

Crispito,

Got my venting tools today! Thanks very Much!


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

Crispito,

I got my yesterday, too. Thanks, we'll try it out this weekend.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Although I do not need one of these tools, I thought it appropriate to give props to Crispito for the offer. 


This cat is spending a small fortune in postal expense. Maybe a few folks could flip a few bucls back your way to help offset the postage. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

No postage necessary. The first 2k we send out are paid for by a grant. Thank you for the thought Main Frame 8.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Crispito said:


> No postage necessary. The first 2k we send out are paid for by a grant. Thank you for the thought Main Frame 8.


Very cool. Glad to hear you were not having to pay to be generous.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

A huge thanks out to you Crispi. I got mine. Hope the weather lets me use it.


----------



## Dredger (Jun 16, 2005)

I would like one also. Need instructions too. Do you send pm for info?


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

Crispito,
Got mine also, thanks for all your hard work and effort! You have a free ride w/ me anytime you are near Galveston AND the damned old wind stops! I will PM you w/ my info.
Thanks again and GIG EM!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Crispito,
I got mine in the mail yesterday.. Thanks!!


----------



## LureMan (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Crispito 

This is a great thing yall are offering if there are any left I would like 1or2 and we all thank you very much as many have already told you that . 
Thanks 
Brad


----------



## fhutch02 (Jun 19, 2006)

Got mine....Thanks so much, now if the weather will improve.


----------



## wahoomike (Jan 23, 2008)

count me in .


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I need one also,, if we ever catch a day to run offshore.


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Me too...*

I will take 1 or 2...

Thanks,

John


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Lureman, WahooMike, Sonnysmarine, and Dark 30,

Please pm your full name, address and quantity of tool requested.


thanks,

Tight LInes & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Chrispito...I sent ya' a pm with my info as well if you got any left...Thanks in advance.


Jim


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Got mine in the mail the other day. Once again, thank you very much.


----------



## big-one (Aug 17, 2005)

I could use one, let me know the info you need from me.


----------



## SmellinSalt (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to have two or three also.


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*3 boats..*

I could use 3 if still at all possible.. let me know if you need my info..

Many Thanks, 
Trey


----------



## rswitzerjr (Apr 26, 2008)

I could use 2, thanks and let me know what info. you need. Ronnie


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok guys I have another box full of PM's. I will get to them tonight. I have 6 UPS shipments go out today. Those that I have spoke to via PM know who you are and you shall receive yours tomorrow. Thank You again for all that were patient with me. Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll take 2!!!!


----------



## oldsalt (Sep 18, 2006)

*Me Too*

Count me in.
Thanks,


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

PM me

Full Name
Address
(quantity of tool requested)


Thanks,

Crispin


----------



## Capt.Daniel (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like one too please.


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

I sent you a PM about some venting tools. Haven't heard anything. I know your very busy . Just wondering if you received my order.

Thanks


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

speckfisher said:


> I sent you a PM about some venting tools. Haven't heard anything. I know your very busy . Just wondering if you received my order.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I got your pm and I have you down.

Crispin


----------



## tunabill (Jul 15, 2007)

I would like a couple please.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

PM Me

Full Name
Address
Quantity Requested.


Thanks,

Crispin Morin III


----------



## dlewis0358 (Feb 29, 2008)

One should do us


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

For the dozens that have pm'd me...THANK YOU for makin my job a little easiser.


Crispin Morin III


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Crispito--You Rock Man! Thanks for the venting tools! They will get some very good use this week!--as I said b4 --You R welcome to fish with us anytime Bro!

Johnny caught this 48" er Last week!









I smacked this one the next mornning! We like to catch the Uglies! Both swam for another day!








swampus and crew!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice BIG UGLY ! Man those are fun on light tackle! 

FYI : Ladies and Gents - I only have about 10 tools left in the office. We did get the green light to order another 2K. After a lot of complaining by myself we are bumping the size up so it is easier to hold.

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## mikeo924 (Jul 1, 2007)

i will take 2 please


----------



## rudy justin (Jan 23, 2008)

Crispito,

I am a commercial fisherman,and have been looking for these tools with no avail.
Would you please send me a couple of these. I will gladly pay for them. Also, do you know where I can find the long handled dehooking device that is now required by NMFS?

THANKS.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

got mine yesterday!! thanks Crispito I owe u one!!!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

got mine thanks


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Got mine too. Thanks.


----------



## Cutaway (Mar 10, 2005)

What a guy!....Devices received. Many thanks!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for going out of the way and taking care of me. I will pass them along to peeps that could use e.
I got to try em out this weekend. very sharp and the lengtht was ok.. It did bend a little easy a rocking boat.

Here is a pic and a video.. You will have to let your own air out to hear it though..LOL

And a video -> 




Thanks again Cripin and we wish you the best of luck wuth this tool.. A plus



Crispito said:


> Nice BIG UGLY ! Man those are fun on light tackle!
> 
> FYI : Ladies and Gents - I only have about 10 tools left in the office. We did get the green light to order another 2K. After a lot of complaining by myself we are bumping the size up so it is easier to hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Ahhh Capt. Dave you have jus made my day! That pic will be proudly displayed on the wall behind my desk. Thank You !


Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

rudy justin said:


> Crispito,
> 
> I am a commercial fisherman,and have been looking for these tools with no avail.
> Would you please send me a couple of these. I will gladly pay for them. Also, do you know where I can find the long handled dehooking device that is now required by NMFS?
> ...


Hey Rudy,

I can take care of you on the venting tool. The dehooking device you need are for purchase at Bass Pro Shops. I am not sure where you are located, but I will do the best I can to help you out.

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3


----------



## Jack Hexter (Jul 3, 2004)

While I do not live in Florida, I do live on the West Coast of Florida and fish the Gulf for Snapper and Grouper. We are subject to the same rules as you guys in Texas. Accordingly, I'd like a couple (2) of your tools. Thanks


----------



## Jack Hexter (Jul 3, 2004)

rudy justin said:


> Crispito,
> 
> I am a commercial fisherman,and have been looking for these tools with no avail.
> Would you please send me a couple of these. I will gladly pay for them. Also, do you know where I can find the long handled dehooking device that is now required by NMFS?
> ...


 Rudy. The ARC Dehooker is not the only de-hooking devise that is approved by NMFS. The ARC is a good tool, but IMHO, fairly expensive for what you get. ARC has been doing a lot of advertizing to make you believe it is the only approved dehooker. Check out the link and approved devises on Page 3-4

http://myfwc.com/marine/GearRules/docs/FAQCircleHookDehookerVentingTool.pdf

From that document:

What are appropriate dehooking devices to comply with the new Gulf of Mexico reef fish regulations?

• Examples of allowable dehooking devices include tools with a long shaft with an inverted-V or other hook capturing device, blunt-nosed pliers, alligator pliers, or dehooking forceps.

• Examples of what not to use include knives, screwdrivers, or sharp-nosed wire cutters or pliers.

The photo in that document (which I cannot reproduce on the forum) shows many dehookers, including the X-Tools dehooker which is a stiff rod with a "U" bent in the end.


----------



## TXFireFighter (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks! Recieved mine today! Your the man Crispito!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Jack,

The X tools dehooker is fairly inexpensive compared to the ARC one. 

Tight Lines & Gig'EM

Cm3


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Venting tool---info*

Chris,
Got my tools today. Thanks for the tools and info.on the cheaper dehooker.
Terry
P.S. I owe you . on Steak night I will buy.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Good luck and Did you see the pic that Capt. Dave put up? WOW~


Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tool. Got them saturday. We will put them to good use. Woody


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope they work out well for you and your gang Woody

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Boys and Girls....

My week is just getting better. I have just been told that Texas Parks & Wildlife is on board....we just made a combined order of 10K Tools! Thank You to TPW for stepping up to the plate and helping out. 

WHOOOO HOOOOO !

Tight Lines and Screamin Drags to ALL! 


Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Cristpito-

Got my venting tool in the mail today. Thank you. I've been using a cajun injector since June 1. Not much difference, other than the diameter of the syringe. As for the de-hooking device, the metal handle from a 5 gallon bucket works fine. The end that hooks into the bucket can be pulled out. Cut the handle about 12" from the bend. It is very rigid wire that holds up well. What I've done is once I've straightened the wire out, I drill a hole in a piece of heavy duty broom handle, about a foot long. Stick the straight end of the wire in the handle, and epoxy in place. Cheap, and it works. Thanks again.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Z-Cat,

Prob. one of best positive post I have read in a while! Thanks very much for the way out on the dehooker. Hopefully everyone will make good use of it.

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin

green to you for the creativeness !


----------



## Slacker (May 31, 2004)

*Thanks*

I would like one too please. Thanks again...


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you got any more? If so I would love to have one..


----------



## jerome foust (May 26, 2004)

Received mine today. Thanks, Jerry Foust


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Glad to see they are making it around.

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

i'll take one...thank you


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

A saw a picture of a red with one, what exactly does it do and for how long?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Forgot send me some


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

me two


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

me too


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

Need one as well...


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Pm Me

Full Name 
Address
Quantity of Tool Requested


I am out of tools right now, but we have ordered another 10k so be patient and you will receive yours in the mail. 


Thanks,

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin


----------

